# 65 Trunk floor /gas tank brace.



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just got the trunk floor in, and have a question on the tank braces and the tail piece brace. Old one, way too far gone to see what I need. Does the tail piece go over the gas tank brace or the other way around? It seems to like just sitting over the tail piece, but the tail piece looks like it has a relief for the brace to go under.
See pictures.
Oh yeh.... I know... I am going to weld it all out , but the screws will keep things from sliding around in the trunk!!!

Thanks,
rich


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Does the fuel tank need to be removed to see? If not, perhaps I can help. (I could go crawl under mine and look). Just need to know what to look at.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I put the brace on top of the tail panel so it helps support it.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

No tank in there. All new stuff.

Rukee, I have to agree. It is going on top of the tail piece. seems to look good in that spot.
Ok, off to start welding it in!

Thanks,

rich


----------

